# Domain in Adresszeile



## aots_seraph (22. September 2003)

hi@all

Wie kann ich meine Domain in der Adresszeile (also das Eingabefeld z.B. im Internet Explorer wo man die Adresse eingibt) an Stelle der Adresse des Webspaces(home.arcor.de/...) anzeigen lassen.

Und bitte, erklärt es mir genau, bin  ;-)

 schon mal im vorraus


----------



## rootssw (22. September 2003)

Ist die Domain denn auch so eingerichtet, dass man automatisch auf die home.arcor.de-Seite kommt?


----------



## aots_seraph (22. September 2003)

ja, ist sie


----------



## rootssw (22. September 2003)

Dann nehme ich mal an, dass das so gemeint ist, wie hier:

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/navigation/faq.htm#nur_startadresse_anzeigen

geschildert?!


----------

